# General > General Guns & Ammo >  .22 MAGNUM ONLY TALK about .22 MAGNUM & Rim fires

## Sourdough

This it "NOT" about your idea of the perfect survival firearm, we did that, and we did that well.

This is about one subject ONLY.....the .22 Magnum Rim fire and to a small extent the .17 caliber rim fire cartridges.

Yes, .22 Magnum ammo is six times as expensive as .22LR ammo, (say sub $2.00 per box vs. $12.00 per box of 50 cartridges). It is for sure not a do everything cartridge. And I have always dreamed of a NEW cartridge the .25 Magnum Rim fire, same case length, only .25 caliber.

Dollar for dollar the .22LR is six times better, IF and it is a sizable "IF" .22LR can get the job done. 

So all things .22 MAGNUM including .22 Magnum Rifles and Handguns.

Note: I love the .22 Mag. and hoard 3,000 rounds of .22 Mag. ammo. I own a CZ Model 452 FS in .22 Mag. and a Anschutz Model # 1515-1516 in .22 Mag. also a converted S&W model 17 w/Target Hammer and Target Trigger in .22 Magnum, & Remington 597 sporter, in .22 Magnum.

And I am buying a Remington 597 w/Laminated stock and Heavy Bull Barrel in .22 Magnum.

What do you think.........about .22 Magnum.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I have a .22 mag in a Ruger Single Six. I've shot it both as 22 lr and 22 mag. The difference in power is pretty substantial but, as you outlined, so is the price. It's that only .22 mag I own. For that reason and for the price I only keep a few boxes of mags around while I stock up on 22 lr every chance I get.

----------


## Pict

I'm a Single Six fan as well.  The magnum cylinder does give you a substantial boost in power.  It is like buying centerfire ammo though.  I probably have at least 200 rounds on hand at any time.  I don't shoot magnums that often but whenever I carried the gun backpacking it was always with the magnum cylinder in place.

I think the .22 magnum is a great round for a survival rifle.  I have been looking for an M6 in .22 mag for a long time.

Mac

----------


## canid

ah, the detriment of short barrel lengths. i have used a Davis 22WMR derringer. the barrel length is only about 1.5" beyond the chamber, and it looses something like 500fps [if i remember correctly from statistics i've read] over a 18"+ rifled barrel.

i've always wanted to get a single six with WMR cylinder, and my late grandfather had one. the single six is a wonderful pistol by my standards and seems to make appropriate use of the cartridge's potential.

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=canid;103600]ah, the detriment of short barrel lengths. i have used a Davis 22WMR derringer. the barrel length is only about 1.5" beyond the chamber, and it looses something like 500fps [if i remember correctly from statistics i've read] over a 18"+ rifled barrel.QUOTE]

Canid, go to www.brassfetcher.com and look at the gel test for a 1 1/4" barrel on a .22 Magnum you will be surprised how well it compares to the 18" barrel. Lets just say I don't want to be the person "BEHIND" the person who gets shot......

----------


## FVR

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is mine.  It it the Rough Rider, crappy grips, shoots nice and comfy to carry in the woods.  I have the 22mag cyl. and the 22lr but mainly use the 22mag. just in case I walk up on a hog or it walks up on me.  Behind the ear should do it.

This is my only pistolla as I'm not really a handgun guy.  Done traded them all off.

----------


## canid

well hey, if you're going to keep one, make it a practical one  :Big Grin:  versatile is key.

----------


## Sourdough

Oops, I forgot my Belt Buckle .22 Magnum just press the button and the 4 shot Freedom Arms derringer drops into your hand. Or the other guys hand.

----------


## Pal334

> Oops, I forgot my Belt Buckle .22 Magnum just press the button and the 4 shot Freedom Arms derringer drops into your hand. Or the other guys hand.


Just be very careful with that button, could end up with a uncomfortable "trimming" :Cursing:

----------


## klkak

> I'm a Single Six fan as well.  The magnum cylinder does give you a substantial boost in power.  It is like buying centerfire ammo though.  I probably have at least 200 rounds on hand at any time.  I don't shoot magnums that often but whenever I carried the gun backpacking it was always with the magnum cylinder in place.
> 
> I think the .22 magnum is a great round for a survival rifle.  I have been looking for an M6 in .22 mag for a long time.
> 
> Mac


Mac, if you find a .22 long rifle M-6. Buy it and have it converted to .22 mag.  The reason I say this is because there were hardly any made in .22 mag. and if you pass up on a .22 long rifle it may be a very long time before you find another.  To modify a .22 long rifle to .22 mag have a gun smith cut a new chamber.  Thats it.  I had it done to a "Chipmunk .22 long rifle" and it works perfectly.

----------


## Pict

Did you have any issues with the firing pin or extractor?  I just might do that with a Cricket rifle I have.  Actually I'd probably pick up another Cricket.  I'm planning to make up a special take-down stock for a .22 lr Cricket, I had never thought to convert one to .22 mag.  That is way cool.  Mac

----------


## SARKY

I have a super single six in stainless and a ruger 10-22Magnum, the .22 mag ammo (I think it's federal) with the 35 gr. V-Max bullet is $10 from Natchez. I also have a .17 HMR barrel for the 10-22Mag so I can convert any time I want.

----------


## SARKY

I also have 2 10-22s one is chambered  in .22lr the other is set up in .17mach2. If you get any ruger .22 rimfire rifle I highly reccomend puting a volquartsen trigger group into it the difference is amazing.

----------


## Riverrat

Right now I just have one 22 mag, it is a Marlin 25M, bolt action, 7 shot clip. love that gun. I am also waiting for my new purchase to arrive, a 22 mag semi. Marlin 922. have heard some good things about this gun, hope they are true. Winchester ammo is around 10 bucks a box here. If you are lucky you cam find it at 7, but not often.

----------


## Sourdough

What about a .22 Magnum as a Quasi-assault rifle for younger family members. In an extreme situation, say repelling a attack on the family home from four directions, your 8 to 12 year old daughter who could "Not" operate an AR-15; However she could operate synthetic stocked, Remington 597, with a Red Dot type scope, or a Lazar sight, the whole firearm would weigh 6 pounds loaded. Paint the stock "PINK"

What if you skipped the whole .223/.308 center fire assault rifle thing, and everyone in the home had a .22 magnum...??????

----------


## Pict

I checked out the Cricket last night.  The bolt face is recessed to fit the .22 lr exactly so that would have to be reamed out as well as the new chamber cut.  I'm pretty sure the extractor could be adjusted to fit the the larger .22 mag case.  The loading opening did seem a little tight for single loading the .22 magnum length round.  All in all though a tiny .22 mag single shot would be fine in the field.  

My one and only defensive gun use in the face of an actual attack was with the .22 magnum Ruger Single Six.  No shots fired.  I was solo backpacking in PA when two guys tried to jump me.  I had the Single Six holstered on the right side and they approached me from the left.  As I turned to face them they froze in place at the sight of the holstered Ruger and attempted to laugh of the attack as "just trying to scare me".  At the time I was shooting one brick of .22lr a week from that gun and could have fired four shots before my canteen hit the ground (I was filling it at the time).  So, how does the .22 magnum do in self defense situations?  I have no idea and I'm glad I didn't have to find out.  Mac

----------


## chiye tanka

I had a North American Arms mini revolver in .22 mag. Loved it, but I've moved up. 
But .22 mag. is an awsome round.

----------


## klkak

> Did you have any issues with the firing pin or extractor?  I just might do that with a Cricket rifle I have.  Actually I'd probably pick up another Cricket.  I'm planning to make up a special take-down stock for a .22 lr Cricket, I had never thought to convert one to .22 mag.  That is way cool.  Mac


I had no problems with the conversion.  I had it done by a gunsmith so I'm sure he knew what he was doing.  I recently bought one in .17 HMR.  Talk about a deadly little rifle.  But I prefer the .22 magnum over the .17 HMR.  If I could have one turned into a .22 Hornet I would.  I'm gonna start pursuing that idea this summer.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I would and again agree with klkak. The .22 Hornet/.410 is with out question, is the best, versatile gun for wildness survival out there!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I use both, 22lr much more. Prefer the mag shotshells for snakes. I have only one gripe with the 22mag in a Single Six, it's too darn loud. The blast equals my 45 noise wise. Of course a revolver will make more noise than a pistol, in a rifle either are great. I use more 22lr strictly because of price.

----------


## loki

> I use both, 22lr much more. Prefer the mag shotshells for snakes. I have only one gripe with the 22mag in a Single Six, it's too darn loud. The blast equals my 45 noise wise. Of course a revolver will make more noise than a pistol, in a rifle either are great. I use more 22lr strictly because of price.


sounds like a neat idea getting a boost in power by converting a .22lr into a .22mag. The only mag I own is a North American Arms mini mag. It is loud as a .45 and I can repeatedly hit the 2 center rings on a torso target at 5 yards.  I actually bought the gun for use on snakes while working under houses, when I am doing HVAC work but it must be a good luck charm as since I bought it I have not seen one snake yet. The first two rounds are shot shells and the last 3 are hollowpoints. It has now migrated into my walk the dog around the edge of the yard at night gun too. The only concern I would have about the barrel modifications would be how legal is it? I mean when you buy the gun it is listed on federal papers registry or whatever as one thing but you have converted it to something else. If the horrible happened and you had to use that firearm in a self defense situation how would the attorneys view the transformation alteration?

----------


## Rick

Are hollow points really necessary on snakes.  :EEK!:  :rambo: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## FVR

This months Backwoodsman has a nice article on the "kit" gun.  Aka....22 SA pistolla.

----------


## Ken

> The only concern I would have about the barrel modifications would be how legal is it? I mean when you buy the gun it is listed on federal papers registry or whatever as one thing but you have converted it to something else. If the horrible happened and you had to use that firearm in a self defense situation how would the attorneys view the transformation alteration?


It really wouldn't be an issue.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Are hollow points really necessary on snakes. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I never bought any solid 22mag, didn't know they made them. I snapped a shot with the Single Six 22lr cylinder at a groundhog, walked up on the hill to see if he made it back in his hole and smelled a copperhead (smells like cucumbers) at my feet. Had 4 rounds in the revolver and with bifocals on I missed the first 3 shots but didn't lose a toe, :sweatingbullets:  changed pants and went to buy snakeshot in 22lr & 22mag. During snake season I have 2 handguns in the fender bag on the ATV, Ruger Single Six with mag cylinder, first 3 snakeshot. I like the mag shot better. I can hit them with the 45 but raining snake parts aren't fun to dodge. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

You know, for an old redneck, you're pretty darned smart. I had to traipse all the way upstairs but my 22 mags are all JPH. I stick with you, I may learn something yet, enlightened one. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## freddie59100

ive killed more deer with the 22mag than i have with any other rifle.at a 100yrds in the head drop like a rock.best rim fire i own

----------


## kyratshooter

You can always tell the newbies from the three year old dead threads they bring back to life!

I sure hope you are in Louisiannia or Maine, since they are the only states I know of that have ever allowed use of .22 mag on deer.

in my state it will get you:
$1000 per deer
confiscation of your gear, including the mule you rode in on and/or vehicle
six months jail time per deer
lifetime loss of hunting previledges

As good as it might work, I will never find out with those penalties in mind.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, and they have those little deer in Louisiana. Almost like pet dogs. I've read on the internet you have to shoo them away to get them out to 100 yards to shoot them.

----------


## hunter63

> Yeah, and they have those little deer in Louisiana. Almost like pet dogs. I've read on the internet you have to shoo them away to get them out to 100 yards to shoot them.


Not entirely true in La. at least for some people.........
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Not fair Hunter!

That thing is about the size of a german shepard and you put it in a motorized wheelbarrow to make it look bigger.  

Looks like some real good eating though.

Was it tied up like that when.....

----------


## hunter63

> Not fair Hunter!
> 
> That thing is about the size of a german shepard and you put it in a motorized wheelbarrow to make it look bigger.  
> 
> Looks like some real good eating though.
> 
> Was it tied up like that when.....


Of course it was tied up...sheesh, and shot from a elevaded box stand with all the comforts....I don't like working that hard any more.....Sheesh..LOL

SIL says "don't shoot the 12 pointer with the 6" drop tine, or the little forks, just shoot the old does with the rounded hoofs"...didn't see any of them or check their feet so this one died.....Sorry kid.

----------


## wholsomback

I have a Ruger single six .22 Mag and it has no problem dispatching 300 pound hogs or coyotes in traps so as a self defense if I had to shoot gun,I have seen the damage it does to a hog and people aren't that tough so I would say in a pinch it should do nicely if you practice.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet you whistled for him and when he hopped up there you told him to lay down so you could take a picture. Just like dogs I tell ya.

----------


## hunter63

My dogs don't mind that well.......

----------


## Rick

Touche. Mine either.

----------


## shaner

hey  guys , i grew up on a 22mag it was my only big caliber rifle as a kid, hahaah  it was mainly used as a varminter , fox, groundhogs and  long range  plinkin, i didnt  have the money in them day to buy 22mag . but after many years of  tryin every caliber rifle  and handgun iam headed back to 22lr's and 22mag for everything, urban sproal is takin all tthe varmint hunting lands, and the 22's are fittin back in ,also cost of reloading and centerfire ammo is continuing to clirymb they both have a new appeal to me,  so i been playin with the ruger 10/22 and the henry lever gun . and the old mossberg chuckster!!!!!

----------


## shaner

> I have a Ruger single six .22 Mag and it has no problem dispatching 300 pound hogs or coyotes in traps so as a self defense if I had to shoot gun,I have seen the damage it does to a hog and people aren't that tough so I would say in a pinch it should do nicely if you practice.


dad and gramps always  killed the hogs and cattle  they butcher in the fall with 22's lil pop behind the ear

----------


## shiftyer1

^^^^ my grandparents also.  I've used a .22lr for just about everything within reason,  but I decided I wanted just a little more oompf and recently picked up a malin in 22 mag.  I don't plink with it but it has become my main varmit gun.  I also have a .22 mag saa that i've never shot in the 4 years i've owned it.  twice a year or so a thread pops up to remind me and I just never do it.  I'm gonna write a note this time!!!!!!!

----------


## shaner

those marlins are nice rifles, had a 25m i shot alot,  nothing sounds better then hitting a groundpiggie with a 22mag and hearing the  kuuuurrrrrplunk  when it arrives on target

----------


## Old Professor

There is an option for lower power loads in a 22 mag chambered fire arm. It is the Winchester Rim Fire cartridge. Same diameter as the 22 mag and a slight bit larger than thr 22LR. Cabela's lists them in their catalog and I have bought them from Midway as well. They shot well in my Ruger Single Six.
I was fortunate to win a Kel-Tec PMR 30 22Mag pistol at a Friends of the NRA banquet the begining of this month. What a sweet shooting hand gun!! With a 30 round mag, it never seem to shoot dry! I havn't yet tried the WRF loads to see if they will cycle the action.  I have been urging Ruger to bring out the Model 101 in 22 mag. I have one in 22LR but really, really want one in 22Mag.  I also understand that Savage will be bringing out the new Model 42 O/U in 22Mag/20 ga this summer. I think I will want one as a survival/walk about-gun. For self defense use with the 22Mag, I am very impressed with rthe Hornady Critical Defense loading.  For survival use on larger game, I will be carrying the Federal Game Point load.

----------


## Mischief

The Single Six and a Cricket,Nice combination.

----------


## Sourdough

I am now thinking of turning one of my CZ-452 ULTRA-LUX rifles w/28.7" barrel into a .22 Magnum single shot.

----------


## alaskabushman

I love the .22 Mag, sometimes I think its my favorite, then I shoot my .22 LR and change my mind. I picked up a bolt Marlin in .22 wmr and for a while had a AMT automag in .22 wmr as well. Finally sold it and picked up a single six with both cylinders...much better since .22 wmr is not a plinking round the ability to practice with the cheap ammo and carry the spendy more powerful .22 mag is a blessing. I even killed one of our Sitka Blacktail deer with my Marlin. Two shots to the neck and it just laid down. I dont want to make a practice of it but its nice to know its capable.

----------


## Wildthang

I just bought a single six with the magnum cylinder and it seems to be a very accurate pistol. Since it is the only gun I own that will shoot .22 magnum, I am going to buy a Savage bolt action to go with it! I think the .22 magnum would be a nice little home defense round as long as I am not facing hoards of looters and criminals!
Normally any kind of gun will deter a single threat, but when multiple threats are present, I would definately want a more lethal gun.

----------


## Highhawk1948

Maybe my favorite gun, my Marlin Lever action Model 1894M in .22 magnum.  It is never too far away.

----------


## onegunsmith

I finally got a 22 mag, CZ512 semi auto. Sweet trapline gun. Ammo is a bit spendy but a fun shooter and more stopping power than my 10-22 LR.

----------


## matt47

yea .22 mag rocks. Probably the best utilitarian hunting round ever made. .22 lr is cheap sure but I don't have much use for one, never really did, I grew up with shotguns unlike many who grew up on .22 lr so I have no emotional attachment to the round, and to me, it's under-powered compared with shotties and the good ol magnum. I like utility guns that can harvest a wide variety of game while you are out hunting and for small/med/large game a .22 mag takes care of all 3. It's a popular round with subsistence hunters because it works. I see the magnum as more of a small capable centerfire like the hornet rather than a squirrel round like the .22 lr. Stingers don't make it a magnum either.

 a .22 mag is much better perfomance-wise than .22 lr for turkeys which is the smallest game I usually hunt with a gun on a regular basis. With Win X 40 gr fmj or jhp to the brain or heart for larger game it makes meat. Yea sometimes it takes more than one shot but so does a .308 too sometimes, who cares. 

I like a one-gun does it all, rather than packing in 2 or more rifles. I would rather have a good .22 mag with a lot of rounds than a .303 (which i really like for hunting) for big game, a 12 gauge for birds and a .22 lr for rabbits/small game...in my thinking with one good .22 mag rifle you have all those bases covered. I don't snipe animals at 200 yards I get in close to 50 as I am also an xbow hunter so the .22 wmr works well for me. .

----------


## hunter63

Some how in my life stuff shows up that I didn't intend.......The .22mag is one such caliber.
First came in the form of a Ruger Single Six second cylinder.....followed by a Savage 24- 22 mag over 20 ga.....
So when the time came that a hankering for a NAA Mini revolver came along figured, what the hey, lets get the .22 mag.....

Fact is, there isn't a designated .22 mag rifle around, but have considered a H&R Sportster Rim fire SS1 frame, in .22 mag....then order the .17 HMR and .22 cal barrels with it........ at $75 bucks each.

----------


## Wildthang

With a .22 mag, why would you need a 17 HMR? Is their that much difference?

----------


## hunter63

LOL......Well ....DuH...that would make it a 'Complete Matched Set"......For around $300 bucks.
I'm old enough to not really need a reason or a need......LOL

----------


## randyt

Somehow I ended up with a marlin 17 mag, savage 17 mag and a taurus 17 mag revolver. It's a loooooooooooooong story so I'll just explain it as "just because"

I really want myra extruder.

----------


## Wildthang

So after all of this .22 Magnum talk, nobody has discussed which is better, the .22 Mag, or the .17HMR. I am going to buy a new rimfire rifle soon, and was kind of wanting a .22 mag, but I keep wondering if the .17 is better. Can you guys make my mind up for me :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

I'll tell ya that .17 ammo is still around, where .22 mag is in kinda short supply......bought a box of each yesterday for $15 buck a box of 50.....
Of course hopefully that won't last forever.....as far as what's best....what day, is today?

Given a choice I would opt for bigger bullet....but with barrels @ $79 bucks, went up $4 bucks....why not have both?

----------


## kyratshooter

Look at it this way;

Would you rather have a hot rod .22

or

a hot rod BB-gun? :eyepoke:

----------


## hunter63

Both....one can never have too many hot rods, or have too much fun....Buhahahahah
Now a Hot Rod would be a .204 Ruger......

----------


## Wildthang

Okay, comments from 1 smartass and 1 intellectual snob and I still don't know which is best, doesn't this just figure :Confused:

----------


## crashdive123

> This it "NOT" about your idea of the perfect survival firearm, we did that, and we did that well.
> 
> This is about one subject ONLY.....the .22 Magnum Rim fire and to a small extent the .17 caliber rim fire cartridges.
> 
> Yes, .22 Magnum ammo is six times as expensive as .22LR ammo, (say sub $2.00 per box vs. $12.00 per box of 50 cartridges). It is for sure not a do everything cartridge. And I have always dreamed of a NEW cartridge the .25 Magnum Rim fire, same case length, only .25 caliber.
> 
> Dollar for dollar the .22LR is six times better, IF and it is a sizable "IF" .22LR can get the job done. 
> 
> So all things .22 MAGNUM including .22 Magnum Rifles and Handguns.
> ...


I bought my first 22 magnum last weekend (Ruger Single Six).  I will let you know what I think of it after I have had some time to use it.

----------


## Dennis

Got my first 22 mag rifle couple of years ago. It really fills in the gap between the 22 LR and the high power rifle and it's more economical to shoot. That's why I bought it so I could keep shooting.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I would think that the .22 Mag would hit a little harder than the .17 HMR because of the bullet weight. Then I have heard that the smaller bullet and higher velocity of the .17 bucks the wind better and is more accurate at long range. Then you will hear that the .22 Mag is more stable in the wind because of the heavier bullet weight from some people. I'm not sure anybody really knows which is better and I may just give up :Confused:

----------


## hunter63

Never -ever give up....there are some questions that will be debated till the end of time...or complete gun ban.
My goal is to compare them, and give a 'been there done that,.. answer' even thought it will be purely a subjective and personnel opinion.

Why?...because I can....as soon as the barrels get here, and I can get some range time.

----------


## randyt

head shots to crop damaging whitetails (with a permit) with a 17 mag drops them like they were poleaxed. That is the extent to my experience.

----------


## hunter63

Maybe been brought up before, ....But I heard(?)....22 mag was tool of choice for harvesting white tails using the "moon lighting" method......but that was a long time ago, ....far. far away.

----------


## randyt

I was thinking too, if memory serves. That 50 rounds of 17 mag weighs the same as 50 rounds of 22 lr, something to consider perhaps.

----------


## Wildthang

Aaaaaalrighty then, I'm going to buy a .17 just for the heck of it! It sounds like a fun round to shoot and at lest there is ammo for it!

----------


## crashdive123

Going to Gander Mountain tonight for a knife club meeting.  If they have 22 WMR I'll get some so I can do a side by side comparison of my new Ruger.

----------


## hunter63

> Going to Gander Mountain tonight for a knife club meeting.  If they have 22 WMR I'll get some so I can do a side by side comparison of my new Ruger.


There is a difference in the "bang".

----------


## crashdive123

> There is a difference in the "bang".


I'll shoot a few rounds from my 44 mag to get me ready. :Innocent:

----------


## Hevijunk

Evening All 
   The .22 mag is a long time favorite of mine. All started for me in the early 80s while stationed in NC with a Marlin 782 , then a Ruger Single Six,  I fell in love with the Ruger 77/22 and got one in .22 mag as soon as they were avalible. That rifle was amazingly accurate. Then I picked up a Savage 24 DL .22 mag/20 ga. and lastly " for now " a Ruger 77/22 VBZ with 24" hb. , Yeah I guess I like the .22mag. I don't mind the extra cost now because I can manage to do all my plinking with a .22 lr and save the 22 mag for hunting / varmints .

----------


## alaskabushman

the .22 mag is an underrated number and it makes me sad. I like it very much, I currently own a Marlin 25 that I picked up for $60. A single six convertible is also in my armament. I used to have an AMC automag II as well...I kinda miss that gun, should have never sold it. I have total confidence in the .22 Mag on anything up to and including our small stature Sitka Blacktail deer(which is not legal but it has been done). My Single Six almost always has .22 LR in it unless I go hiking, camping or go out in the skiff, then the .22 Mag cylinder is dropped in. Someday maybe I'll pick up a Single Nine or a Henry in .22 Mag. So many guns, so little time. I want to also point out that most people have beef with the .22 due to cost, but right now the .22LR is just as expensive (if you can find it) as the .22WMR. I saw boxes of 50 .22LR at the store the other day for $12 a pop. The few .22 Mag left were under $14.

----------


## Mischief

Ruger single six using .22mags and for a smaller load the .22 WFR (.22 Rem. Special) very hard to find these days.

----------


## cwlongshot

Hello guys,

Gonna try to breath some life I to a old thread. Cause it's a good one and cause the Maggie is a long time favorite of mine too!

Lots of great info here and I agree! 

Maggie ammo is still spotty here. Some places seem to always have a box or two other never do. I'm guessing they ain't looking or have enough folks ask for it. 

I shoot my Maggie's allot and carry one daily with work running to property lines. Loads of coyotes coons grinners and other undesirables have been dispatched with mine! 

I'm hoping federal produces some more of the 50g stuff soon. I'm down to my last couple boxes. 

Hornady ammo has proven excellent in my guns too! So far I have three coyotes with critical
defense ammo. One DRT, second one was preciously shot and the third made it about five feet. The DRT was a head shot the five footer was a shoulder shot and the winded one got two or three bullets. I jumped him twice and shot at him running. Last shot was a spine shot at the base of the skull he quickly expired. 

Before that I liked the fed 50g best. Don't know how many they have killed for me. More than a few I can tell ya that.  :Wink: 

I also have a PMR and wow what a fun gun!! It too has a couple critters under it's belt! It's a hen house clearer par elegance!! 

Ooh and I can't not mention my NAA revolvers!!! Love these buggers too!!  Reciently I picked up a 4" Earl and a 2" Black Widow!! 

Back to the OP's comments. I 100% agree the Maggie will do everything g and would be my #1 choice in a survival situation. Buku ammo can be carried and it has the power for mouse to large game for the experienced hunter. Passable as a defensive caliber too! Awesome in a SBR especially someone with skills and training .  :Wink: 

I know you guys have more to add to this thread!!

CW

----------


## Lamewolf

> I had a North American Arms mini revolver in .22 mag. Loved it, but I've moved up. 
> But .22 mag. is an awsome round.


Hmm ?  A Bigfoot that carries a mini pistol - interesting !

----------


## hunter63

> Aaaaaalrighty then, I'm going to buy a .17 just for the heck of it! It sounds like a fun round to shoot and at lest there is ammo for it!


So after all this time.....What did you decide?.......17 or .22 mag?

I did go ahead with the barrel program for the H&R Sportster.....So That allows me to change barrels and shoot what ever is available.

Have to say .22lr and .22 mag is still in very short supply.....forget finding "Your favorite load"....you end up[ buy what ever is available.

17's were available,...... several different brands with the most being CCI.

----------


## kyratshooter

Even .17 is now scarce.  

Would anyone have thought that a year from that last post, and two years from the start of the most recent frenzy, the production would not only have not caught up with demand, but would actually be worse?

Sorry fellas, but my favorite .22 is now a centerfire.

My .22 rimfire guns are now in storage, soon to be museum relics of a time long past and proof of what a government induced panic can accomplish.

----------


## alaskabushman

> Sorry fellas, but my favorite .22 is now a centerfire.
> 
> 
> My .22 rimfire guns are now in storage, soon to be museum relics of a time long past and proof of what a government induced panic can accomplish.


Agreed. I can reload my .38 special far cheaper than what any rimfire is going for up in my area. I have put away all my .22 semi-autos only keeping the single six and a single shot bolt action handy. I just cant shoot .22 like I used to.

----------


## cwlongshot

I have been able to buy all the Maggie ammo I could want in the last few months... still spotty, but instead of one brick coming into a store they get cases now.  :Wink: 

I scored 6 200 round bricks (1200 rnds) of Troy Landry CCI 40G HPs for $40 a piece last month.

 Just today I shot a whole box (200 rnds) in three different 22 magnum guns.  :Smile: 

CW

----------


## randyt

The magnum is a great round. Wish they made the variety of loading that are made for the 22 lr.

----------


## Wildthang

> So after all this time.....What did you decide?.......17 or .22 mag?
> 
> I did go ahead with the barrel program for the H&R Sportster.....So That allows me to change barrels and shoot what ever is available.
> 
> Have to say .22lr and .22 mag is still in very short supply.....forget finding "Your favorite load"....you end up[ buy what ever is available.
> 
> 17's were available,...... several different brands with the most being CCI.


Well Hunter I never did buy the .17. I have been picking up stray boxes of .22 and now have a pretty good stash, and also a good stash to shoot. I actually have enough .22 ammo to last me most of the rest of my life!

----------


## Rick

I thought some of you might be interested in this article. I'm still wanting the PMR30 but now I guess I'll have to add a CMR30 to the list. 

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2014/11/13...kly+Newsletter

----------


## Highhawk1948

My favorite cartridge.  I have a 3 screw Ruger and a Marlin 1894M in .22 magnum.  I have killed a lot of coyotes and hogs with both. You just got to hit them right. Most of the hogs were tied up after catching them and you put a round thru their ear.   "In the old days" a fella I worked with use to shoot a couple of deer every year with a bolt action .22 magnum.  Shot them in the head.  My .22 magnum rifle is always close when I am working on the farm.

----------


## cwlongshot

> My favorite cartridge.  I have a 3 screw Ruger and a Marlin 1894M in .22 magnum.  I have killed a lot of coyotes and hogs with both. You just got to hit them right. Most of the hogs were tied up after catching them and you put a round thru their ear.   "In the old days" a fella I worked with use to shoot a couple of deer every year with a bolt action .22 magnum.  Shot them in the head.  My .22 magnum rifle is always close when I am working on the farm.


VERY NICE!!

I have wanted a 1894 22M since I found out they where discontinued.  :Frown:  (Way back)  I have a Henry and had a Winny but sold it. They are nice but no Marlin! 

22Mag is a favorite of mine too! I have many so chambered.  :Smile: 

CW

----------


## cwlongshot

Walked into a store today they had a dozen "bricks" of the 200 pack of Troy Landry, a full brick of Fiocchi HP's and part of a brick of Hornady CD ammo. I bought a couple Fiocchi and left the rest for those less fortunate.

CW

----------


## aflineman

Looks like I will need to find a good source for .22 Mag ammo. Daughter has a Stevens Favorite, I have a Ruger 96/22, a couple of H&R handguns, and I just traded into a PMR-30. Interesting shooting 30 rounds at a time from a semi-auto handgun.

----------


## ElevenBravo

If it cost more than .10 a round and I cant reload it, I just move along...

----------


## Wildthang

A .22 magnum will kill anything in North America, as long as you shoot it at least 15 times..........LOL

----------


## aflineman

> A .22 magnum will kill anything in North America, as long as you shoot it at least 15 times..........LOL


Works just about perfect for Grouse. Not much else I use it on. Although coyotes an groundhogs have fallen to mine a few times. Targets of opportunity.

----------

